# What time does it kick off?



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

What time do the gates open?


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

9am i believe mate.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

it says on the poster ,wash bay opens at 7.30am


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What time you leaving Dave?


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

not sure ,i'll be looking to get there early .anytime from 6.00am


----------



## gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

show and shine on the day is that outside or inside 
thanks
bill


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

This went up this morning!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

davewhitt said:


> not sure ,i'll be looking to get there early .anytime from 6.00am




I'm leaving at 6.30am


----------

